# dwg - مشروع مدرسة رائعة - اوتوكاد رسومات تنفيذية كاملة - مع مناظير ملونة



## z_abc_001 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

اقدم لكم مشروع مدرسة بصيغة dwg للتحميل 
الرسومات كاملة مساقط افقية وواجهات وابعاد وجداول المساحات لجميع الغرف والاحواش , وملحق بالمدرسة سكن للطلبة المغتربين
وايضا مرفق اعمال اظهار المعماري مناظير وواجهات ببرنامج 3DS Max .

للتحميل اضغط على اللينك التالي:


http://uploading.com/files/f4dc7a8f/school-autocad-dwg-color-perspective.zip/

الملف بدون باسوورد

---


----------



## م . ماجدة (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
عمل مفيد فعلا


----------



## ابومحمد0 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks....


----------



## samaoual (22 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## هواري بومدين (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## moneim elnaggar (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل 
شكرا


----------



## architect one (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور ولكن الرابط لا يعمل .


----------



## edison_circit (1 أكتوبر 2011)

Thq


----------



## hk_shahin (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Abdulkadir (30 يناير 2012)

Thank you soo much...


----------



## نورسين2 (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود لكن الرابط ما يشتغل


----------



## رواء طارق (8 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Eng.zeky (8 فبراير 2012)

*الرابط لا يعمل*​


----------



## mostafahamissa (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا مهندس بس شوف يا تشرح ازاي طريقة التنزيل من على الموقع ده يا بلاش الموقع الرخم فيه مواقع كتير سهله او صعبة بس بتكمل الدونلود


----------



## Hussein assaad (21 أبريل 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل 
شكرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (23 أبريل 2012)

*اخي البرنامج ممسوح من الموقع*​


----------



## Eng.zeky (23 أبريل 2012)

مشكور ولكن الرابط لا يعمل .


----------



## arch-life (24 أبريل 2012)

​


> [h=2]The requested file is not found[/h] We are sorry, the file was removed either by its owner
> or due to the complaint received ​
> 
> 
> ​




الرابط لا يعمل ​


----------



## كنعان السبعاوي (23 يونيو 2012)

*الرابط لا يعمل اخي العزيز*


----------



## egsaadelshemy (13 يوليو 2012)

*لماذا لا ترد على اخوانك يا اخى صاحب الموضوع ؟
الرابط لا يعمل
*


----------



## hamada_top1 (18 يوليو 2012)

من هنا انا لقتهم بالصدفه 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/16701959/schoolautocaddwgcolorperspective.rar.html


----------



## يزن العرابي (21 يوليو 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## Eng.zeky (24 يوليو 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس999999 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## freemanghassan (29 سبتمبر 2012)

hamada_top1 قال:


> من هنا انا لقتهم بالصدفه
> Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu




جزاك الله كل خير ... وكذا صاحب الموضوع.

ألف شكر


----------



## Eng manona (23 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## memeta meme (13 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## ramim2010 (3 يوليو 2013)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو**ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا**ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى**العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع**تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حل و**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووور*
*مشكووووور*​​


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (13 يوليو 2013)

كثير من الاخوه المهندسين ينزلوا روابط جزاهم الله خير ولم نجي نبحث نلاقيه غير متوفر
مشكورررر يا اخي على مجهودك


----------

